# Grafikkarte belegt zwei Slots - was genau bedeutet das?



## Fiffi1984 (29. August 2010)

Servus allerseits.

Man hört bzw. liest ja oft davon dass eine Grafikkarte zwei PCIe-Slots belegt. Was heißt das denn dann konkret? 
Wird sie in einen Steckplatz gestexckt und blockiert den anderen nur, oder heißt das dass sie in zwei Steckplätze gesteckt werden muss?


Mein Board hat nämlich, soweit ich weiß, nur einen PCI-Express-SLot, und ich will mir eventuell ne neue Karte zulegen, daher die Frage.


Euch noch einen schönen verregneten Sonntag!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. August 2010)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Was heißt das denn dann konkret?
> Wird sie in einen Steckplatz *gesteckt und blockiert den anderen nur*,


Ge Nau !


----------



## Fiffi1984 (29. August 2010)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Fiffi1984 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was heißt das denn dann konkret?
> ...



Dan Ke!


----------

